

The original Bitcoin – what you have is confirmed by what others know - bozho
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rai_stones

======
chetanahuja
A story full of lessons for designers of any new form of currency. Note the
story about David Dean O'Keefe who introduced better tech to produce the rai
stones faster. The economy adjusted to take this into account and the stones
created with new technology lost value. Only if bitcoin could emulate that
somehow.

